# Intro/Hello



## Legion1985 (May 17, 2012)

Hello,
Great to find a site with like minded folk's. Looking forward to conversing with everyone.

Here is a pic of last Halloween.

-Joe


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Joe!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Joe and can I say WOW! Your Halloween picture is fantastic! Looks like the ghosts are home at your house! Super cool effect! You will be right at home here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great pic! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Legion


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Joe, love the ghosts.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Cool pic, Welcome Aboard


----------



## Legion1985 (May 17, 2012)

Thank's folk's for the warm welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great picture and Welcome to the site.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe. I like your ghosts. Do you have daytime pictures to show how you rigged them?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Joe - I agree - your graveyard looks great. Well done.


----------



## Legion1985 (May 17, 2012)

Spooky1 said:


> Welcome to the forum, Joe. I like your ghosts. Do you have daytime pictures to show how you rigged them?


Again, thanks for the super warm welcome folks!

Spooky the ghosts were easy to make. The body frames are plastic plumbing tubing and I dressed each ghost in a sweat suit. The "ghost affect" is from the cheese cloths each ghost is wearing, up to eight clothes each. The trick is to dye(white) the cheese cloths in hot water and let them dry. This will make them illuminate super bright with a black light. The head shapes were made with a basic mold and then wrapped with duct tape. I do have daytime pics, but will take some time to get off an older computer.

I hoped that helped?

-Joe


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi Joe, or should I say "Legion1985"! Great picture of the haunted graveyard! Really like the ghost or spirits behind the headstones, makes for a great scary site! 

Welcome to HauntForum!
Randy aka . . . Troll Wizard


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey and welcome to the group:jol: Nice picture too!!!


----------

